# Galaxy CM140 Cal add or subtract db at low end?



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking at the Cal file for the Galaxy 140 and they go like this:

5.0	-21.89
5.6	-19.60
6.3	-18.48
7.1	-17.22
8.0	-15.87
9.0	-14.59
...
80.0	-0.75
90.0	-0.53
100.0	-0.35


Does that mean the meter reads low and I need to *ADD* 21.89db at 5hz? Just want to clarify.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, the cal file shows the measured response of the meter. Note that strictly speaking it is not reading low, it is just following the C weighting curve as it should.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mademperor said:


> Does that mean... I need to *ADD* 21.89db at 5hz?


No, that's what the calibration file is for, it "adds" the adjustments so you don't have to. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## marianjaxx (Jun 28, 2009)

How can I get a Radioshack or Galaxy SPL meter?
Could be shipped to Europe?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Check out this sticky:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...axy-cm-140-spl-meter-international-sales.html


----------



## marianjaxx (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------

